# Need help a.s.a.p!!



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

My neighbor and friend just came over asking me to help her install a key logger on her husbands phone. Its already obvious to her that he's cheating (for many reasons). She just needs concrete proof. She needs a free or low cost keylogger that works. 

And I need instructions how to do it. Her husband is sleeping in till 9 which is a rarity. If she doesn't do it today it could be another week before she gets the chance again.

Anyone with know how on keyloggers please help her out here. I know how ****ty she feels from experience. Her hubby has a step down from the new razr and is very phone savvy.

Thanks in advance,
Mrs. Old news


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

what phone?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

need the kind of phone, if it's an iphone that isn't jailbroken you're not gonna get it on today


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

I already stated it is one step down from the newest RAZR.

Edited to add: Its a Motorola RAZR to be exact.


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

She also needs a key logger for her computer. She just got a new laptop he uses and then deletes the history on. 

Thanks for the quick responses BTW She and I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

cant offer anything first hand, just what google brings me

Spy phone software motorola razr | Mobile spy iphone


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

as far as keyloggers, you can go free and do desktopshark or go pay and use the recommendations in LordMayhem's thread


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> as far as keyloggers, you can go free and do desktopshark or go pay and use the recommendations in LordMayhem's thread


Any way you can send me that link?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/34897-best-keylogger.html


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

I just looked through that whole threads and didn't find anything about phone keyloggers. She needs something her husband can't easily find too. Can someone with knowledge about these kind of things please chime in. It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

have you looked here:
Mobile Spy Mobile Phone - Stealth Mobile Phone Spy Software


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

It may be too late now, I am guessing it is gone 9 where you are. The phone spyware, you have to make sure the gps setings are not on too regular otherwise it will drain the battery. And if he has limited data usage you need to be careful because if not on wifi it will use up all the data sending you the message and call details and the rest.


----------

